# ScareLA



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Southern California is getting a haunt convention, to take place the second weekend in August.

http://scarela.com/

There are also rumors that HauntX may be back in a different form.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice! I think I'll go.


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

HauntX will be back in 2014 in Reno, NV. They're under new management, it appears.


----------



## rubensdesk (Aug 26, 2011)

Cool! Not sure if I'll have all my Halloween stuff done but count me in.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Today is the last day to buy discounted tickets to ScareLA. So Cal Valley Haunters will be there and we'd love to see lots of forum members! Get your tickets here: http://wl.flavorus.com/event/Scare-LA/174448?afflky=scarela


----------



## Dminor (Jul 21, 2006)

View attachment 154794


It looks like the rumors are true...haha. I (along with other members of the SoCal Valley Haunters) will be presenting workshops at Scare LA. So get your tickets now, since they've extended the pre-sale, and come see us!


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I've already bought my weekend pass! Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

Ticket purchased and will be there?


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought my tickets yesterday at Sinister Pointe's Dark Market. So looking forward to this!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Got our tickets for Saturday! I am taking my husband and son with me.


----------

